# Demo Day in Isles of Palms SC



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Demo Day Isle of Palm Marina, SC Augt. 5th From 8am to 5pm 954-224-1740
We will have a 12 and 2 degree Snake Bight


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Would love to feel the difference in the two!

I was in my Hewes one day down in the Keys, and I was following a few buddies in the 12 degree skiff (I think), and couldn't believe that they were running in the same slop I was, at the same speed, since they were in a boat that drafts half as much!

I talked to the guys after the run, and it seemed like they were just as comfortable as I was -- I was really impressed. I got to walk around the skiff a bit -- real high quality work. Look forward to hopefully seeing y'all out at IOP.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for the interest, we cancelled because of weather but plan to be up there this coming weekend. Not sure where yet but we will have a 2 and 12 degree boat with us. Seems Isles of Palms Marina is to full.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn, I was hoping for a Chittum v. Beavertail showdown...


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

We will stay out of any of that, we like our BT friends.


----------

